# iPad Mini, seulement 512mb ?



## gto55 (24 Octobre 2012)

D'après arstechnica l'iPad Mini n'aurait que 512mb de RAM 

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/10/apple-joins-the-fray-a-survey-of-the-7-inch-tablet-scene/


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Octobre 2012)

Et ça te pose problème ou bien tu veux démarrer un troll ?


----------



## ludmer67 (24 Octobre 2012)

C'est ce qu'avait l'iPad 2. Mais il faut bien voir qu'Apple ne fait pas de machine pour benchmark, mais optimise son iOS avec le matériel qu'il choisit.
Il faut bien laisser une marge de manoeuvre pour la seconde génération aussi :love:


----------



## gto55 (24 Octobre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et ça te pose problème ou bien tu veux démarrer un troll ?


c'était juste une précision que macge n'a pas rapporté 
Et si comparer un produit apple avec la concurrence est un troll :sleep: autant fermer les forums 



ludmer67 a dit:


> C'est ce qu'avait l'iPad 2. Mais il faut bien  voir qu'Apple ne fait pas de machine pour benchmark, mais optimise son  iOS avec le matériel qu'il choisit.
> *Il faut bien laisser une marge de manoeuvre pour la seconde génération aussi *:love:


----------



## giloo (29 Octobre 2012)

gto55 a dit:


> c'était juste une précision que macge n'a pas rapporté
> Et si comparer un produit apple avec la concurrence est un troll :sleep: autant fermer les forums
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Octobre 2012)

giloo a dit:


> gto55 a dit:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


----------



## endavent (4 Novembre 2012)

Ca expliquerait peut-être pourquoi certaines applications très lourdes comme Paris 3D de Dassault Systèmes plante de temps en temps alors qu'elle fonctionne parfaitement sur l'Ipad 3 de ma mère .....


----------

